# Ex speaker paid out hush money



## SpitfireV (May 30, 2015)

(My title).

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americ...tert-accused-of-hiding-sex-abuse-of-exstudent

Pretty terrible stuff, if true. From both sides. 

Caught out by AML laws.


----------



## Brill (May 30, 2015)

The indictment is horseshit: it was his money earned legally an taxes paid so why in hell can he NOT do what he wants with it? Sad day when "structuring" and hiding embarrassing facts are ILLEGAL.

The sexual Misconduct is totally different.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2015)

I have to agree with the "his money" thought, but it was linked to criminal activity. He was paying off a blackmailer, and hiding his alleged past criminal behavior. If his alleged criminal behavior had been made public, I expect that, back then, he would not have been elected to office. This finding, further points out the amount of governmental oversight that is in place and active today. My $.02.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2015)

I think you could have one helluva throw down at Penn State with him and the Duggar family. Have Bill Cosby bring some pudding pops and you can make it a party.


----------



## Brill (May 30, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I have to agree with the "his money" thought, but it was linked to criminal activity. He was paying off a blackmailer, and hiding his alleged past criminal behavior. If his alleged criminal behavior had been made public, I expect that, back then, he would not have been elected to office. This finding, further points out the amount of governmental oversight that is in place and active today. My $.02.



The acquisition of the money was illegal or the extortion by the victim?


----------



## Florida173 (May 30, 2015)

I can't imagine that the progressives/liberals will use this in any meaningful way based on what I've listen to them in the past defend against other such improprieties


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2015)

On its face value, the more I read about his circumstances, the more I can't stand him...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> The acquisition of the money was illegal or the extortion by the victim?



I am not clear on how he got his funds, but I expect he "earned" it the same way his peers did. That he was being blackmailed was a crime; as was the behavior Hastert was trying to keep quiet. It is all pretty dirty, and we seem to be living at a time when taking responsibility for one's actions is optional. Money is said by some, to be at the root of all our woes. More, and more are seeing that money is the cure of our woes too. As @Freefalling has ovserved, things are pretty upside down.


----------



## x SF med (May 30, 2015)

I hate professional politicians... all of them...  because they are politicians first and citizens second.  the Constitution calls for citizen legislators/politicians, it is supposed to be service for a short period and then back to your life.


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I hate professional politicians... all of them...  because they are politicians first and citizens second.  the Constitution calls for citizen legislators/politicians, it is supposed to be service for a short period and then back to your life.



Yep...take their salaries and benefits from them...pay them a stipend while they are in session to live...do not allow them to exempt themselves from the laws they pass and then we will see who wants to be there as a "profession" and "who wants to be there to serve."


----------

